

Everlane Attempts to Lure Engineers to the West Coast by Insulting NYC - shakes
http://betabeat.com/2013/09/whatever-haters-everlane-attempts-to-lure-engineers-to-the-west-coast-by-insulting-nyc/

======
bonemachine
Their logic is so flimsy (and manipulative) that it actually serves to turn
this engineer (and Bay Area native) _off_ to the idea of working for them.

Working the other direction, they could have introduced us, for example, to...

Lee, creative transplant:

 _He is a graphic designer. He lived in Oakland for 8 years. He previously
worked at Hexagram as a design intern. In Brooklyn he lives in the old
manufacturing quarter turned vibrant nightlife spot, Greenpoint. His favorite
thing about living there is taking the ferry to work._

 _“Silicon Valley started to feel like a rat race that I didn’t want to be a
part of.”_

Roberta, finance transplant:

 _She is a finance operator. She lived in Chinatown for 7 years. She
previously worked at a hedge fund as an internet research analyst. She now
lives in Brooklyn Heights, a beautiful waterfront neighborhood. Her favorite
thing about living there is that there 's no fog._

 _“Brooklyn feels like a place where I can build a life.”

Nina, engineering transplant:

_She is an engineer. She lived in the Mission for 4 years. She previously
worked at Bank of America in research and development. In Manhattan she lives
in the bustling West Chelsea. Her favorite thing about living there is the
Highline, NYC's iconic new elevated park and one of the world's most talked-
about new public spaces, right across the street.*

 _“I loved SF but I wanted to work at a company that shared my values.”_

------
dmourati
Let's hope this doesn't end in drive-by shootings in LA/Las Vegas.

------
jrockway
The irony is that New York and San Francisco are _both_ overpriced, nearly
below sea level, and think that piling festering garbage all over the
sidewalks three times a week is a good idea.

------
changdizzle
Does this not happen all the time during interviews, when recruiters are
talking to candidates and between friends of both coasts? Nothing more than a
little friendly banter.

------
pfisch
Why does the author seem personally offended? Seems very biased.

